# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Bờ Tây Hoa Kỳ (Los Angeles - Universal Studio Disneyland - Las Vegas - Hoover

## hainiemtin

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Taipel - Los Angeles (Trên máy bay)*
Sáng: Đoàn tập trung tại Sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài. HDV Công ty ANZ Travel đón và hướng dẫn Quý khách làm thủ tục tại sân bay. Đoàn đáp chuyến bay đi Taipei. Đến Taipei, Đoàn tiếp tục nối chuyến bay đi Los Angeles - Do vượt tuyến đổi ngày nên Quý khách sẽ đến Newyork cùng ngày (giờ địa phương là 20:20).

*Ngày 02: Los Angeles*
Do vượt tuyến đổi ngày, đoàn đến phi trường quốc tế Los Angeles lúc 12:00 (Giờ địa phương). Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm trưa và tham quan khu thương mại Littel Saigon. Xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi Đoàn cùng cơm chiều, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi và tự do sinh hoạt. Hotel: Holiday Inn hoặc tương đương)

*Ngày 03: Los Angeles - San Diego Zoo ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Đoàn dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn khởi hành đi San Diego - Thành phố đông người Việt sinh sống xếp thứ 4 của tiểu bang California. Đến San Diego Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp mê hồn của thành phố biển đẹp nhất nhì nước Mỹ, nơi đây còn là căn cứ Hải Quân của Hoa Kỳ. Quý khách sẽ có dịp tham quan cây cầu đẹp tuyệt đẹp bắc qua vịnh San Diego, tham quan khu biệt thự lộng lẫy. Đoàn dùng cơm trưa. Đoàn tham quan Sở thú San Diego - Một trong những sở thú lớn và đẳng cấp nhất thế giới quy tụ hơn 4,000 động vật hoang dã thuộc 800 loài thú quý hiếm khác nhau. Đến đây du khách có thể bắt gặp những loài thú quý hiếm từ nhiều vùng lãnh thổ trên thế giới như: Hồng hạc Nam Mỹ, thú Koala đến từ Queensland của Úc, Linh Dương sừng heo đến từ Bắc Phi, Linh Dương Nam Phi, Hưu cao cổ, Chim “thư ký”, Ngựa vằn, Gấu trắng Bắc cực, Diệc mào xanh, Gấu trúc, Hổ...và rất nhiều động vật nằm trong sách đỏ thế giới. Sau khi kết thúc một ngày tham quan thỏa thích xe đón đoàn dùng cơm chiều và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, tự do sinh hoạt

*Ngày 04: Los Angeles - Las Vegas (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Las Vegas bằng xe. Dùng cơm trưa trên đường đi. Quý khách có dịp mua sắm tại Ontario Mills Outlet, nơi mà quý khách có thể mua sắm được những món đồ hiệu với giá rẻ bất ngờ. Đoàn đến Las Vegas, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm chiều. Quý khách khởi hành tham quan các công trình kiến trúc khách sạn hiện đại và lớn nhất trên thế giới: New York - New York, MGM, Tropicana, Paris Paris, Mote Carlo, Treasure Island… Quý khách tham quan vườn hoa trong khách sạn Bellagio, tham quan những dòng kênh trong khách sạn Venetian mô phỏng thành phố nổi Venice, xem chú cọp trắng trong khách sạn MGM, ngắm nhìn ánh đèn rực sáng có thể nhìn thấy từ cách xa 400km trên đỉnh khách sạn Luxur...Xem show cướp biển, núi lửa, nhạc nước. Quý khách có dịp thử vận may tại các sòng bài lớn nhất thế giới. Ngòai ra, Quý khách còn có dịp thưởng thức các chương trình show Jubille hòanh tráng (giá vé: 75usd). Đoàn trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi (Hotel: Circus Circus hoặc tương đương)
*
Ngày 05: Las Vegas - Los Angeles (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Đoàn dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Xe đón đoàn tại khách sạn, khởi hành tham quan chụp ảnh toàn cảnh thành phố Las Vegas Đoàn dùng cơm trưa, xe đưa đoàn trở về Los Angeles nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi (Hotel: Holiday Inn hoặc tương đương)
*
Ngày 06: Hollywood - Universal Studio (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Đại Lộ Ngôi Sao - nơi lưu danh ngôi sao nổi tiếng trong làng điện ảnh, truyền hình, âm nhạc của Hoa Kỳ như Michael jackson, Thành Long.... Đoàn tham quan nhà hát Kodak - nơi diễn ra lễ trao giải Oscar danh giá hành năm của làng điện ảnh Mỹ, tham quan nhà hát Trung Hoa - nơi công chiếu giới thiệu những bộ phim Hollywood trước khi tung ra thị trường. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan tòa thị chính thành phố, nhà hát Disney với kiến trúc độc đáo và kinh phí xây dựng lên đến 10 triệu đôla. Đoàn dùng cơm Trưa. Chiều đoàn tham quan Phim trường Universal: Xem nhà ma, Phim không gian 4 chiều Shrek, Đi xe tram xem toàn cảnh phim trường, nơi ra đời các bộ phim nổi tiếng: Kingkong…thưởng thức trích đoạn “ Under Water World”, Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác: “ Mummy Revenge, Vượt Thác,…”. Đoàn dùng cơm chiều. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay về Việt Nam. Quý khách có thể tự do thăm thân nhân theo thời hạn visa cho phép, tối đa 6 tháng.

*Ngày 07: Trên máy bay*
Đoàn nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.

*Ngày 08: Việt Nam*
Đoàn về đến phi trường quốc tế Nội Bài. Lưu luyến chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.

*+ Liên hệ:*

*Công ty CP Xúc tiến thương mại Đầu tư & Du lịch ANZ*
Địa chỉ: 	Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế, Q.Hai Bà Trưng, TP.Hà Nội
Tel.: 	(04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406
Fax.: 	(04) 3974 4407
Hotline: 	091 2377 644 (Mr. Nghị), 094 286 8677 (Mrs. Liên)

----------

